# The waiting game.....



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey,
I pick up my little man on Sat. It is starting to get close to the home coming. I am starting to get really anxious! :smpullhair: I'm tired of waiting, and want to go pick him up today! I know this isn't possible! I have never had a maltese before, and I was wondering if you moms out there can post pictures of your pups when they were 12 wks? I have no idea how big he will be or what a 12 week puppy looks like.  It might help to, to get rid of this puppy fever I have right now. hehe


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am sure that it seems like time is just dragging its feet for you this week. I remember the feeling well. Keep busy and time will pass more quickly. Shopping for things for the new arrival always helps....LOL! Can't wait to see a pic of your new baby when you get him.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So exciting! 
They are really tiny at that age. My husband used to say Max was a little hampster. Are you driving to pick him up? If so, just be sure you have some way to secure him in the car, like a car seat and harness, or a little crate.
Here is Max when I picked him up! And with Daisy, who was six months at the time, so you can see how little he was. Ooooh - I miss those puppy days!
Don't worry - the rest of the week will fly by!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw you must be SO excited with every day dragging in. This was Sammy at 11 weeks, he was so tiny. He is a maltese cross but the grey colour has since all came out leaving a lovely white coat.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh that is so exciting!! I got Emma right at 12 and a half weeks and she was so teeny! I don't remember exactly but I think she was about 2.2 pounds when she came home! Here are a couple of pics of her at that age. The first one is of her first day home and the other one was a few days after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's Archie at 12 weeks old.










He was just 2 lbs. and now he's my big 10 pound lovable guy! :wub:


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

You must be SO excited to get your little baby boy. :wub: Lily is half maltese and half shihtzu but here she is at 12 weeks. I can't believe my baby will be 1 year on November 12th. It goes so fast! :w00t: Good luck! Wanda and Lily


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> So exciting!
> They are really tiny at that age. My husband used to say Max was a little hampster. Are you driving to pick him up? If so, just be sure you have some way to secure him in the car, like a car seat and harness, or a little crate.
> Here is Max when I picked him up! And with Daisy, who was six months at the time, so you can see how little he was. Ooooh - I miss those puppy days!
> Don't worry - the rest of the week will fly by!


I am driving 3 hours to get him. I bought a soft crate and a car seat. I am not sure which one I should use.

Oh so many cute babies you all have! Just adorable!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

This is Pipper at 2.8 lbs










Here he is now at a huge 12 lbs


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I know it is hard to wait but well worth it. Here is Boo at 12 weeks.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

I know the feeling you are talking about I just got Ava here is a pic of her she is 12 weeks.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry about the side way pic


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is a fun thread! Good way to pass the time until your little darling comes home!!

This was my Lola. She was the only dog I had at that early age. My two current dogs I got at 5 months and 10 months. Lola was my tiny baby dog.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Let's see...

So Gus at about 12 weeks (he's not a malt tho...but was an adorable puppy)...


And then Grace and 12 weeks... the tiny one is of her in her "sweater sleeve" shirts...she was so tiny I just cut off sweater sleeves off from small sweaters and holes for her legs... There's one of Gus and Grace playing tug...he was so sweet with her. That is a tiny KONG duck at her foot.

She lived in a laundry basket until about 16 weeks, slept in it until about 20 weeks... still loves laundry baskets


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Oooh I love it!! Such sweet babies. When do they usually stop growing? Puppyhood over pretty fast? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Carley is 12 weeks old in my signature photo, in the hot pink polka dots. She was 2.2 lbs. I for he earlier this month. Make sure you enjoy your sleep now, lol. Congratulations!!! You will love her!!!


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats on your new puppy! I just got my dexter at 14 weeks and he's only 1.12 lbs! I'm told he's going to be just under 4 lbs full grown we'll see here are some pics of my little guy

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats on your new puppy! I just got my dexter at 14 weeks and he's only 1.12 lbs! I'm told he's going to be just under 4 lbs full grown we'll see here are some pics of my little guy
View attachment 171025
View attachment 171033
View attachment 171041
View attachment 171049



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats on your new fur baby! Can't wait to see pictures of him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

